# I am new!! and taking back up Horse Riding!



## IrishKid (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, would anyone know the best place on line to look at all types of Gear, i havent a clue what to buy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

look at robbinsons - they deliver

Robinsons - Buy Equestrian Supplies, Horse Tack, Clothing and more at Robinsons


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Or theres Frogpool, they sell on line, as well as there shop they are very good.

mazzi xx

our farrier has a forum "Chatter happy horses"


----------



## IrishKid (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm, thanks ill have a look and get back to ye!!


----------



## Moments.Choice (Sep 28, 2008)

I launched my equestrian website just a month ago, everything is below the RRP, ive had a good few customers. My prices wont be changing, feel free to have a nosey


----------

